# New Orleans Hornets



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I expect the Hornets to make the Eatern Conference Finals and possibly the NBA Finals in 2003. They have a greatly talented and improving team. Baron Davis is really coming into his own and the addition of Lych and Augmon has really helped on the defensive end. If Jamal can get back to his playing shape then the Hornets are my favorite to win the east. In the draft they could really use a backup point guard. The Offense didn't seem to flow good when Baron was out of the game. I expect them to draft Frank Williams out of Illinois. He is a great strong defender and would be a good backup to Baron. If they don't go with Frank expect them to draft a yound center/power forward. Come to think of it the could use a PF instead of a point. They have a great roster.

--Lineup--
C-Elden Campbell 7-0 279
PF-P.J.Brown 6-11 239
SF-Jamal Mashburn 6-8 247
SG-David Wesley 6-1 203
PG-Baron Davis 6-2 223


--Bench--
Jamal Magloire 6-11 259
Melvin Ely 6-10 240
George Lynch 6-8 228
Lee Nailon 6-9 238
Bryce Drew 6-3 184
Stacy Augmon 6-8 213
Robert Traylor 6-8 284


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am looking forward to the season. I am hoping that somehow Kareem Rush falls to us in the draft.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Maybe*

I think that Mashburn will definitely have to be healthy, and Wesley will have to score atleast 14ppg throughout the year. But, if they play well enought they could get into the Finals next year.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

With the move and everything it will be tough with new fans from up there in New Orleans it won't be easy to get to the finals but I see them challenging the Boston Celtics, New Jersey Nets, Orlando Magic and Toronto Raptors though.

One move they should do is make Jamaal Magloire a starter, he deserves it and with Elden Campbell getting once again even older he'd be good off the bench. Magloire is a future superstar and to put him on this early will just speed up the process of him becoming a key member for y'all.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Magloire has a bright future. He just needs to control the fouls and stop trying to force dunks.


----------

